# WiFi Signal low; Repeater vs router in repeater mode?



## shijilt (Sep 10, 2016)

I have my wireless model in my room, and I recently added Teewe dongle for the TV in Living Room.
Unable to stream offline files and it takes lots of times to stream YouTube.
The problem is low WiFi signal- Sometime no connection.

Should I buy a "Netgear WNR614 Wireless N300 Router" (or Tenda 301) and configure it in WiFi repeater mode for Rs.1000?
or use the "Netgear WN3000RP Universal Wi-Fi Range Extender"  for Rs.2000?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2016)

^^Netgear devices are very much reliable.You may go for it.
Don't know about Tenda.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, I have ordered Netgear WNR614 Wireless N300 Router


----------



## kool (Oct 8, 2016)

is ur problem solved???


Kindly look my thread, i have also same problem. *forum.digit.in/networking/198814-how-extend-wifi-signal-2-flats-same-floor-help-me.html#post2303136


----------

